# 91 E ice racer



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

Thought someone might be interested in checking out an ice racer E. Upstate NY racing on frozen lakes. Typically 8-15 cars per race. Standing starts. 10-15 min races. Fun. Fun. Fun.
Good power/weight ratio for class makes the Sentra fast on the straights - about 80mph top speed before braking point on fastest courses. Faster than most Rabbits. Relatively long length makes for a car that wants to rotate too much - usually a good thing on ice but not this much! Result: slower through the corners than a Rabbit. 4 speed is a real problem sometimes. Run out of revs in 2nd and sit on the redline alot. Strong engine! My results were all the way from first place to last place this season. Don't know about season results yet.
Very few mods to the car. This is cheap racing people! If you can do it, there are few excuses not to.
Mods include: full cage and harnesses, interior rear of front seats removed, cone air filter, front strut brace [for aforementioned rotation issue], and of course Menard ice racing tires.
Stock spring/shock setup is a bit too soft. You want somewhat soft on the ice, but not this soft. Anyone have some SE-R takeoffs they want to sell? Maybe a front anti-roll bar too. That's about all I think I need to be even more competitive except for a 5 speed [not ready to drop that type of $] and to remove more weight from the front interior area.
Go to this URL for more info:
http://www.cnyira.com/
Click on the 'Driver Bios' link to find the Sentra down that page. Also some Sentra pics on the 'Photos' link.

SR


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Looks like too much fun.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

Oh, btw the car is still street legal. This is why it still weighs too much. It's my main gointowork vehicle in the winter. Good rolling advertisement for the club!


----------

